# Joey is sick and we are at a loss why.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this.
Time for an ultrasound, IMO. Xrays are only okay as far as they go, and they don't really reveal very much. 
It sounds like it could be just about anything, from an irritation (eating grass?) on up to things you'd rather not hear about. 
But high on my suspect list would be a partial blockage from a "dietary indiscretion".
Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no idea, but the whole story has me worried as well. How low was his thyroid? I am always worried about this, because I always read on the forum that low for a Golden may not be considered low at all...I hope he gets a little better soon!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it may be time to go to a emergency vet hospital if you have one close by.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

@hotel4dogs would an xray not show a blockage? They got 2 different angles and ruled that out.. and up until the new vet food his stool was still fine and there was no vomiting.. That's why I have been doubtful of a blockage. 

@inge His thyroid was on the "low" end of normal. Numerous people have told me it was nothing to be worried about.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, an xray often will only show a total blockage. If there's a partial blockage, it could be enough to cause the distress you are seeing, but not show on an xray. Especially if it's caused by a piece of something clothlike, or foam, or toy stuffing, etc., it often won't show up on an xray.
Ultrasound is much more sensitive. They can look for thickening of the intestinal tract and/or stomach, and that would point in the direction of a partial blockage.
A story for you, not that this is what's up with Joey, just something that comes to mind. A customer of mine had a golden, about 4 years old, with very similar symptoms. The various vets couldn't find anything, and ended up telling her it was probably food allergies and/or sensitivities, and she ended up home cooking for the dog. This went on for months. One day she called me just beside herself, and said that everyone else's dog in the whole world eats regular old dog food, why did she get stuck with this dog that she has to cook for, etc.??? She said that her gut feeling was that something was wrong with the dog, and the vets weren't finding it.
to make a short story long, ha ha, she ended up taking him to a specialty center and they did an ultrasound that was "suspicious but not conclusive". Did an exploratory surgery on him, and sure enough, he had a partial blockage that was getting narrower over time, and making it hard for him to keep anything down. I believe his was caused by rawhide (!). 
Anyway, they fixed him up. He just turned 10 recently, and has not had a single problem since the surgery.
Again, not saying that's what's wrong with Joey, just telling you why it comes to mind.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I would take him to the emerg vet to see what is going on. The diarrhea could be from the food change but the vomiting is a new symptom. And yes, I agree that x- rays have their limitations. Hope Joey is better soon and you get some answers.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is it possible he's getting food somewhere else? Well-meaning neighbor, bird feeders, trash?

Have they discussed a barium swallow study or endoscopy?

Is he losing weight?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Is Joey on any supplelments? I had a similar thing going on with Remy - he lost 8 lbs in 2 months and I was freaking out. I was sprinkling "Yummy dust" on his food (typically cuisinarted turkey sausages) every few bites to get him to eat anything.

Finally in total desperation I withheld his omega 3 pills. 12 hours later, he gobbled up his food. 3 weeks or so later, he's not hesitated to eat any of his meals - except he waits for his yummy dust to get started, and then gobbles it all down.

Near as I can tell the omega 3s were giving him indigestion. Maybe try a Pepcid and see if that gets him to eat.

Good luck and please let us know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jam - I agree with Barb above. And really truly for your peace of mind, I would have the ultrasound done anyway. I thought this was done already and why I didn't suggest it before. But if he's been off his food for this long, I think you want to just take a peek at everything via ultrasound. It is tentatively great news that his blood tests have come back clean. The vomiting too is very concerning, simply because that's an unusual reaction to just a change in diet (explosive diarrhea is primarily what I'd expect). 

Other thing is that this might be something to do with the intestines really flaring up. In which case, there are ways of calming things down. Special diets are one thing, but like with our collie - he was put on prednisone when his system went haywire last time. Basically if you can rule everything else out, it's likely you are dealing with an intestinal issue (like IBD).


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Science Diet ID until and unless the problem is found. Canned only, no crunchy. Agree with everything above, but also went through similar problem' for YEARS with my old Bo. Science Diet ID always worked. Best of luck.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im still trying to find a good ultra sound vet but im feeling desperate. I want to just get him in for an ultra sound tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, hope Joey is feeling well soon and you find a good vet. We do not have any specialist vets around and I always worry what to do and where to go in case we need one. Hugs to Joey!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending mega vibes to beautiful Joey.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you all. Such a worry. Be well soon gorgeous boy x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you anywhere near a university that has a veterinary teaching hospital?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Im still trying to find a good ultra sound vet but im feeling desperate. I want to just get him in for an ultra sound tomorrow.


Jamm, both the emergency vet at Yonge and Davenport and at their north location, as well as the emergency vet on Eglinton West near Bathurst have ultrasound. Both are great. If you don't want to go the ER route... I know Queen West Vets and Dundas West Vets both have ultrasound machines. 

VEC (Veterinary Emergency Clinic) Veterinary Emergency Clinic - VEC SOUTH: 920 Yonge St. - (416) 920-2002 VEC NORTH: 280 Sheppard Ave. East - (416) 226-3663

CTVRC (Central Toronto Veterinary Referral Clinic) Toronto Veterinary Clinic | CTVRC

Hope you can get some answers soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Barb that it may be a partial blockage. First step is an ultrasound. If nothing shows up there, I'd start the thyroid meds and see if they make a difference for him.

Until you can get an ultrasound scheduled, I'd feed him very small meals throughout the day and see if he can keep those down.

Good luck! I can only imagine how worried you are.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, he seems very lethargic today. He hasn't had a bowl movement since yesterday at 330pm… he has pee'd though. I got him to drink out of my hand… about half a bottle of water every 30mins throughout last night and this morning. He seemed very uncomfortable last night as well… he seems stiff and I woke up a few times to him just sitting up. He can barely do his "morning rollies" but at least he's trying…


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll echo everyone else on the ultrasound. Another thing they might check for is pancreatitis. My girl had a severe case, but aside from picky eating, she didn't show any of the typical symptoms (sensitivity to touching the stomach, stiffness, etc) and was her happy self. 

Sending bucketloads of good thoughts to you guys


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I second, third, and fourth the ultrasound suggestion. Given the lethargy, I'd suggest getting him to the emergency vet right away. There are things that don't always show up on blood-work or x-rays. 

Best of luck, and let us know how he is.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Called the vet just to fill them in and what's been going on yesterday and today. He wants us in about 40 mins and then we're setting up an ultra sound for either this am or for today at 1.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That's good news...sitting around and worrying is miserable. Sending a hug to you and your gorgeous boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Praying for Joey!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope the Vet will be able to give you some answers so Joey will be feeling and doing better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

will be checking in for an update later, hoping all goes well, sending many good thoughts your way.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay so I'm back from the vet… Joey is not. They are keeping him for a barium x-ray before an ultra sound as he said his stomach is larger which doesn't make sense seeing as he has not eaten anything in 24 hours. I am pretty much a mess right now.. He is my first dog and this is the first big pet medical issue I've had to deal with. I am hoping this gives us some sort of answer. The "not knowing why" part is the worst. My boss is being great and understanding.. so Im not going to work tonight. Im going to clean up the house and try and keep myself busy… I go to talk with them about the results later in the day. 

Thank you everyone for your continued support and thoughts. I need it and appreciate it.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope everything turns out OK. I know how scary it is to have a sick dog but hopefully the Vet figures this out and Joey gets better soon!! we had something similar happen with our very first golden many years ago - everything turned out OK but it was hard to wait for things to resolve. (he had eaten a small pebble/rock that he eventually passed but caused some trouble for a day or two) Not knowing is hard BUT he's in the right place right now so hopefully that makes waiting a little easier!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Is it possible that Joey swallowed or ate something he shouldn't have?
I am praying-try not to project. We're all here for you.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hugs J.

We have done a barium series over 11 hours before, hopefully the vet will have some answers for you following them.

Paws and fingers crossed for you from this house.

My vet, north of us (Beaverton) is excellent, breeds Goldens, and is just amazing. If you want/need second opinion, I am happy to recco. When out of his scope, he always refers to VEC in the city.

Try to keep busy. Have they checked organs, or is that ultrasound work? Kidneys?

We are thinking about you guys!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Joey's troubles.... I was trying to read all the threads, no tick diseases? Im assuming they tested for them...sometimes they have to test twice....Prayers for you both... The no energy thing sounds like lyme disease or some other tick disease...good luck...will wait to hear how he is doing....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We did test for any tick borne disease's and they came back negative.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing that Joey Jax is back to himself in no time. It is so hard to not know and wait, please keep us updated.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is going into surgery, they think they found something in the intestines so they are going in to investigate. They are like 90% sure something is there blocking.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I hope that they get whatever it is and he's okay. That poor guy (and you!) for going through this. Let us know what you find out as soon as you can, you know we're all going to be keeping a close eye on this thread.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Good thoughts and prayers for Joey!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jamm said:


> He is going into surgery, they think they found something in the intestines so they are going in to investigate. They are like 90% sure something is there blocking.


Good luck! Thank goodness you brought him in.

Sending good thoughts for a rapid & complete recovery.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jamm said:


> He is going into surgery, they think they found something in the intestines so they are going in to investigate. They are like 90% sure something is there blocking.


 Keep us posted. Sending your and Joey good thoughts.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Good thoughts for Joey and a cyber hug for you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoping all will be well!!


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

Just read about Joey going in for surgery..... Do they have any idea what the blockage is from? 
Praying for a quick, easy and complete recovery. ....... PLEASE keep us updated <3


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope all goes well with the surgery! Praying for an easy recovery for Joey!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona and I are sending healing thoughts for Joey and you!

I was about to respond with a guess if the Ultrasound and barium test had came back ok but see they found a blockage and are going in.

Think many of can relate to your stress for sure but try and think good thoughts. Bet he will up on his feet and back to normal soon.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just saw this. Hope Joey's surgery goes well and that he gets better soon.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Praying for a good recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Joey's surgery goes well.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good vibes for Joey's surgery! They need to get whatever it is out so he can feel better!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Sending positive thought and prayer to Joey and you.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Praying for a successful surgery and a quick recovery. Hugs.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

At least now you'll know what's really going on...keep us posted?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sending prayers for your beautiful Joey. I will be checking to see how things go., Hugs from me, paw touches from Moose andSophie.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope everything goes well for Joey and you. Praying for a quick and complete recovery for your boy...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

anxiously sitting with my phone…. this feels horrible.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

For a first time dog owner you're doing pretty darn good. Glad you were persistant with his vets.
Hoping he'll be okay and recover quickly.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Ice cream. Definitely.

And none of that frozen stuff that's really yogurt and air. This a job for Ben and Jerry.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jamm said:


> anxiously sitting with my phone…. this feels horrible.



So get that. I've been a bit of a pest though, call them before they do me


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> So get that. I've been a bit of a pest though, call them before they do me


Took your comment, and called them. They're still in surgery so couldn't get a real update.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts your way for your sweet boy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Took your comment, and called them. They're still in surgery so couldn't get a real update.


Eases the mind. Calling every few hours in this instance is not out of line.

Think we all hate waiting yet don't want to go over the top and bother them too much.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying everything goes well and that you hear soon.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay he just called. They didn't find any sort of foreign body. They looked at everything, his stomach, intestines, spleen.. everything looks good. The only thing he found is that his stomach lymph nods are swollen.. So he's in recovery now. Im going to go see him after dinner and after he's recovered. I can't take him home today… maybe tomorrow. So they biopsied the lymph nodes, and did a swab of his intestinal track to see if there is a microscopic something.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Having worked on the other side, most vets are going to want to have him extubated, awake, and comfortable before they make any phone calls. It's hard to wait, but you really do want them focused 110% on your boy until he's completely stable.

Sending another hug.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So I've had a fantastic support system through out my GRF friends, Joeys breeder, and some other friends. All the knowledge is amazing. 

Can we discuss the enlarged Lymph node? I have to wait a few days for a biopsy to be completed. This could be as simple as an infection that was causing him discomfort in his tummy.. or something way worse. Anyone have thoughts about this?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

His bloodwork didn't show an elevated white cell count?

I keep wondering about tick-borne...how long was he on antibiotics?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He was on antibiotics for 5 days. 2 pills twice daily. It was clavaseptin 500mg. 

They did a blood test for tick borne disease's though.. wouldn't it have showed up? 

Im DR googling which I know is bad.. and he said they didn't find a tumour but what is this all about…

Alimentary lymphoma- It occurs in the gastrointestinal tract of dogs. It can become fatal if the tumor is situated near the small or large intestine, since it can restrict the passage of bowel and pose health hazards.

Symptoms- Alimentary lymphoma accounts for approximately 5% of cases and is less easily diagnosed than the more common multicentric form. In alimentary lymphoma the clinical signs are those of vomiting, diarrhea, weight loss, polyuria/polydipsia, anorexia, lethargy and malabsorption (impaired absorption by the intestines of nutrients from food). Primary gastrointestinal lymphoma in dogs occurs over a wide range of ages and breeds. Males have a higher predilection compared to females.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Try not to worry until you know what is going on. I know that is hard. I am a dr Google also which makes me worry more.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

With no answer after the surgery I would lean towards Addison's Disease, that is my best guess. Read the following link carefully word for word and ask your vet to look into the possibility of it.

As always sending you and Joey the best healing thoughts ever!

http://www.dogaware.com/articles/wdjaddisons

http://www.dogaware.com/articles/wdjaddisons.html#diagnosis


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending you the best possible wishes that everything turns out okay.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, it's tough not to google stuff and worry ourselves to death. Hang in there until you have a definite diagnosis. Fingers crossed for you. The "limbo" times, like this, are the hardest.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I know it's hard, but try to stay away from google searches until you know for sure. Again, I know that's hard when you're sitting there worrying your head off. It sucks when there's nothing to do but hurry up and wait. Hang in there.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I know It's so hard to see Joey sick and not know why. Sending lots of good thoughts to you and Joey.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for continued thoughts. I'm going to see him in a bit after dinner. I'll update after that.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If you think he'll be there overnight, bring him a piece of clothing that smells like you. Then he'll have your scent with him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The avatar of my boy and your sig of Joey have a lot in common  The sun will shine again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Praying for Joey-I know it's so hard waiting. Maybe the microscopic will show something. Perhaps he ate something infected.

Is the fever gone?
Did he have a cough?
Have they ruled out Canine Influenza?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got back from being with him. He's drugged, in pain, and just looks pitiful.. but he still has amazing eye contact and perked up when we were with him. He's such a strong boy. We were allowed to take him out and potty him which he had runny stool and a nice long pee. He couldn't do a lot of walking but that was okay. We sat with him and gave him lots of love. We'll know tomorrow around 2/3pm if we can take him home tomorrow or saturday.










ps. they're hoping Tuesday but it'll be Wednesday latest for the biopsy. He said the lymph node in his abdomen was double the regular size.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Praying for a speedy and easy recovery.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Poor little Joey - continuing prayers for all of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sending many good thoughts your way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying and sending good thoughts for Joey and you!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Joey is so cute. Prayers for Joey.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for you and your boy. (Hugs)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keeping you, your family, and Joey in my thoughts.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending prayers your way that this is ends up being resolved soon! Poor Joey.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking positive thoughts and hoping you get some good news soon.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Sending prayers for Joey.

Just a thought....LYME disease....

it is bacteria in the blood and wherever it lands it messes up that part of the body. I got bit by a tick a long, long time ago(1989)...and the doctors kept telling me there wasn't anything wrong. All tests were OK. It took a year before a doctor told me I had Lyme disease and mono. It affects everyone differently...and probably so with dogs. I was on antibiotics (doxycycline) for over a year. Is there a vet that specializes in dogs that have Lyme disease in your area? Be persistent. Maybe call the American Lyme Disease Foundation: ALDF | ALDF 
or look at this web page: http://aldf.com/pets-and-lyme-disease/

*****"In dogs the most common signs of illness of Lyme disease are lameness, fever, reluctance to eat, lack of energy, and enlarged lymph nodes, with or without swollen, painful joints." *****


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet baby, hope vets find out soon what's going on with him. 
Sending hugs and good vibes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and praying for Joey...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Praying for Joey and you.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm glad you were able to go in and see him at least. Keeping you guys in my thoughts, I really hope he bounces back quickly from this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers for a speedy recovery and good biopsy report.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending lots of positive vibes for Joey, I Love your boy, HUGS!:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So agonizing, waiting to find out what is wrong.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sending tons of good thoughts your way and all your news is GOOD news!

Pete & Woody


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeping you and Joey in my thoughts! Hopefully you'll be able to visit him again this morning.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a long night without him. My house feels empty. 

I called them this morning and they said he's doing well.. resting.. has gone potty but still hasn't had a lot to eat. So we're going to see how he is through out the day. I have some errands to run and then I'm going to go see him. My mom is on her way to see him now before work. I miss my beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you mean about your house being so empty without him there.
It always feel the same whenever one of mine are gone. 

Hope he's doing well and will get to come home soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got through all the posts since I was here yesterday. So glad he is out of surgery, but sad for you that he's not home yet. It's so hard when they're in the hospital. He will be thrilled to see you. Stay as long as you can. 

I hope you get some answers soon. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*

I know how empty the house feels-hope Joey can come home soon!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I completely forgot.. today is Joey's 5th Gotcha day.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

happy gotcha day joey! i hope he feels better


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

happy Gotcha Day, Joey!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What an adorable pup he was! Continued prayers for Joey!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy gotcha day lovely boy x


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just went to go and see him and wow he looks much better. Still wobbly, still looks in pain, but he seemed in better spirits. He wanted bum scratches and to roll in the grass so that made me smile. They are confident he can go home tonight after dinner but this afternoon will really tell. He ate half a can while I was there and he ate this morning.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look at that smile....all golden sweetness


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Feel better soon Joey!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy 5th Gotcha Day Joey Jax! Please know that I am thinking about you and your family and wishing you a speedy recovery and that you feel like your old self really soon. I know the waiting must be so hard - hang in there!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy 5th Gotcha Day JOEY
Hope you are feeling better


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so so glad to hear that he seems to be feeling more himself today. Thank you for the updates, please keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy gotcha day!!! Hope he continues to get better quickly.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am singing the Happy, Happy Gotcha Day song (we have lots of special songs in Remy-land) in my head for Joey!

Not only does his smile look great - he tongue is a great color!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Just went to go and see him and wow he looks much better. Still wobbly, still looks in pain, but he seemed in better spirits. He wanted bum scratches and to roll in the grass so that made me smile. They are confident he can go home tonight after dinner but this afternoon will really tell. He ate half a can while I was there and he ate this morning.


Yay for eating! That is very promising!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jamm said:


> I completely forgot.. today is Joey's 5th Gotcha day.


Happy 5th Gotcha Day to you and Joey!

Good to hear he ate, rolled in the grass and wanted his buns scratched, always a good sign in my book.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Go Joey Go!!! Hope he continues to feel better with each passing hour and will soon be home with you!! He looks good in those photos especially considering his big surgery yesterday!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like he is feeling a bit better, horay for that! Happy Gotcha day sweet boy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Happy Gotcha Day!! So glad he looks better!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day to Joey! Fingers crossed he's home with his family tonight


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't be away for a day...I hope he is home now.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He's home<3 He was as excited as he could be without being in pain.. tail wagging and slight wiggly butt. He came in slowly but relaxed a ton once he realized we were home. He ate half a can of wet food and drank some water. I gave him his 2x pain meds which he was good for. He's just snoozing now which is too be expected.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So glad to hear he 's home


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

glad it's going in the right direction.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to be Home Sweet Home, huh boy?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy to hear Joey is home. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad he's home.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad he is home. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Joey is home with you.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Joey is not doing so well. Looks like you will need an updated opinion.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> He is going into surgery, they think they found something in the intestines so they are going in to investigate. They are like 90% sure something is there blocking.


Oh no!:no: Praying for the best outcome.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Okay he just called. They didn't find any sort of foreign body. They looked at everything, his stomach, intestines, spleen.. everything looks good. The only thing he found is that his stomach lymph nods are swollen.. So he's in recovery now. Im going to go see him after dinner and after he's recovered. I can't take him home today… maybe tomorrow. So they biopsied the lymph nodes, and did a swab of his intestinal track to see if there is a microscopic something.


Still praying for your sweet boy. Why would the vet think that an enlarged tummy is nothing to worry about the first time.:no:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Just got back from being with him. He's drugged, in pain, and just looks pitiful.. but he still has amazing eye contact and perked up when we were with him. He's such a strong boy. We were allowed to take him out and potty him which he had runny stool and a nice long pee. He couldn't do a lot of walking but that was okay. We sat with him and gave him lots of love. We'll know tomorrow around 2/3pm if we can take him home tomorrow or saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! Hang in there sweet boy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> What a long night without him. My house feels empty.
> 
> I called them this morning and they said he's doing well.. resting.. has gone potty but still hasn't had a lot to eat. So we're going to see how he is through out the day. I have some errands to run and then I'm going to go see him. My mom is on her way to see him now before work. I miss my beautiful boy.


Very understandable!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day Joey! May it be celebrated along with feeling better and coming home from the vet. I apologize for the successive posts. This is the first time I am seeing this, as I have not been on the board that much.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying for Joey.

I just recently came across the youtube video with him getting all his tennis balls for his birthday.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jamm said:


> He's home<3 He was as excited as he could be without being in pain.. tail wagging and slight wiggly butt. He came in slowly but relaxed a ton once he realized we were home. He ate half a can of wet food and drank some water. I gave him his 2x pain meds which he was good for. He's just snoozing now which is too be expected.


Just read through all your posts. When I saw your headline my heart sank. Joey is such a special boy. 

I hope the biopsies come back negative for nasty stuff, even though that may mean you never get a complete answer. It sounds like you did all the right things. I haven't read everyone's suggestions, so this may be a repeat, but find the nearest school of veterinary medicine and research who's who there in gastroenterology. If Joey bounces back to his old self you won't need the information, but if the doctors have no answers for you based on lab results and he doesn't bounce back quickly, you'll want to be prepared. 

You have my sympathies. It's so hard not knowing what's going on. I just went through a mystery bout of something with Tucker. About $1,000 in bills and we still don't know for sure what happened, but he's doing well and is pretty much back to his old self. Hugs, kisses and butt skritches to Mr. Joey. And take good care of yourself.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey update: Last night was… okay. He was passed out from when we got home (730-11Pm… i woke him up to potty where he had runny stool and a nice pee. Came back in and slept until 2 or 3. Woke up to him standing beside me panting… took him outside and same thing.. pee and runny poop. He had some water at 2/3. We've been awake now since about 5/530… I woke up to him sitting up panting… looked in pain. Just now he's thrown up yellow bile/liquid 3 times… Vet doesn't open until 830. Could the vomit be from the middle of the night water? I didn't want to stop him from drinking.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, my, not knowing what is going on and seeing your poor guy in distress is so agonizing. (((JoeyJax)))


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He sounds a lot like when my Clyde had pancreatitis, but bloodwork should have shown that. I hope the vet can shed some light on what's going on soon...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am just sick with worry. This seems never ending. He refused to eat this AM… could be cuz of him vomiting.. I forced his pain meds which he was good for and now he's sleeping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

I am so sorry that Joey and you are going through this. Call the vet when they open and talk to them. Might put your mind at ease.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Joey, I know you're really worried, I would be too. 
We're all pulling for Joey. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry you've had a rough night. Is he on anything for nausea. Hugs to you both. Joey is exactly one week older than my boy Jess, so I feel a bond with you two.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Poor Joey - I'm praying for him to feel better and a quick resolution to the problem!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

To shed a bit more light on my girl's pancreatitis - She had a specific blood test for pancreatitis (cPL) because the general bloodwork and also testing for Addison's showed no issues. It was inexpensive (maybe $10). Pancreatitis makes eating and even drinking water painful. 

I thought my girl was drinking plenty (despite not eating well), but then started tracking her water and she wasn't. I imagine that while in hospital, Joey was on fluids (either IV or SQ). Did they send you home with anything besides the meds? 

For today, I'd go ahead and plan to be at the vet when they open. If there's a university somewhere nearby, you can ask for a referral.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you, I'm so sorry for your worry and feelings of helplessness. Please know I'm praying for you both.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Thinking of you guys. Sorry that last night was so rough.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> Happy Gotcha Day. Hope he is doing well.


Oh gosh on pins and needles waiting for an update. Sure hope it was the excitement of coming home that caused him to overdo it a bit, so perhaps he's in a bit more pain.

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry last night was rough. Hope the vet can give some insight into what is going on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry....
Pain meds can be a huge cause of upset stomach and vomiting. Do you know what he's getting? It's an unfortunate side effect.
Please be patient with the patient. He's been through a LOT. I know you want him to come home and act *normal* (okay, I'm projecting my own feelings onto you, because that's how I always feel) but he's just had a major, major surgery, his body is loaded with toxins from the anesthesia and the pain pills, and possibly antibiotics (?), and he's going to need some time to start to feel better. 
(BTW, I give advice better than I take it....I always am destroyed when something happens, and one of my guys comes home and isn't 100% IMMEDIATELY).
<<hugs>>


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts ...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor boy.  I'm sorry it was such a tough night. I hope your vet can see him right away. Thinking of you guys...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending good and healthy thoughts to you all.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay so we both fell asleep for a few hours. It was hard being awake here while he was sick and everyone was asleep! lol 

So there has been no more vomiting. Which is good, he's just been sleeping. Still hasn't wanted to eat. We're going in at 12 to give him a shot of anti nausea and diarrhea.. We are cooking rice right now to try and see if he'll eat this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope the anti naseau helps!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay! Back from the vet update. The vet looked him over and agreed he seemed in pain and uncomfortable. His temp was normal and he's like 4 lbs this week frown emoticon Anyway, they gave him 2 shots.. 1 for pain and 1 to relax his stomach. They sent us home with some pain meds but they explained that we weren't sent home with any incase the biopsy came back with something… apparently certain pain meds and other type don't mix. 

so on the drive home he seemed much better… not panting as much and a more relaxed look on his face. We came home and gave him a small bowl of cooked rice, with some liver treats and metamucil which he ate! so thats good. We went pee, drank and had a small meal. I gave him another one of his meds.. Now he's peacefully sleeping.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's always better to have them home...I hope you both have a restful, healing weekend.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear Joey Jax had a bad night. Hoping the meds help and he feels better soon!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending continued get well wishes for Joey!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh poor boy and Momma too I know being worried about our precious goldens is so hard to deal with.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He ate!  

After we were home for a bit I made myself lunch and when I turned around he was standing there drooling!!! Most normal he's been in a week. The fact that he got up fast enough and quietly already screams he feels better. 

We gave him about a cup and a half worth of cooked rice, with some liver treats on top and metamucil for fiber. He's been snoozing now which is good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay Joey!
Great news, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

That is great news!! 

We have also been on a similar roller coaster. We also suspected an obstruction but found nothing through surgery. The good news is that he has been great ever since! We still have no idea of what caused him to be in so much pain. It was absolutely heartbreaking.

Wishing the same relief for your April baby


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear he's eating.  Lunch??? it's looking kinda good....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Today's been good  He's had a few small meals of cooked rice through out the day. He's being good for his meds and he's drinking no problem.. We did have some diarrhea but it wasn't as bad as it has been.. and looks like it'll hopefully be the last of it. He's being such a strong boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad you've had a good day. Now for a much needed good night's sleep.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy for you! I know that feeling of relief. Now that he is getting some nourishment in him, he should be feeling better by the minute. 

When Brady had come home from obstruction surgery, not only did they send him home with pain killers, but also anti acids and anti depressants. We have no idea what they are feeling after surgery or an illness.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just saw your thread today. Goodness, you and Joey have had a tough time the last few days. I'm glad he's feeling better today. Please know I'm praying for good test results for Joey!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

A nice breakfast was just had about a cup of more cooked rice which he gobbled up.. I was able to hide his two pills in a clump so he took those much easier. All 3 meds are done and good. He had rolliessss!!!! and he wanted his bum scratches. He is moving more freely and is being very good. A little more interested in his incision know so we're using the cone more.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's wonderful to hear he's eating well and enjoying his rollies!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That was the happiest for me… he wanted to have his morning napkin rollie time which he hadn't had in a week. Then when he wanted bum scratches it made me smile from ear to ear. He tried to do his little jumps into them but I told him not to do that and I lowered myself for him. lol His incision still looks soooo painful.. poor boy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So awesome to hear he's feeling better today! I have to ask - what are rollies?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

This is good news to wake up to 
So glad to hear Joey is doing so much better


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Rollies are what I call when Joey gets sooo excited and he rolls around on either the grass, or the carpet. Kind of like zoomies but not as "sudden" Every morning after he eats he rolls around cleaning his mouth on the carpet… He also loves a good roll outside on the fresh grass


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Rollies are what I call when Joey gets sooo excited and he rolls around on either the grass, or the carpet. Kind of like zoomies but not as "sudden" Every morning after he eats he rolls around cleaning his mouth on the carpet… He also loves a good roll outside on the fresh grass


So glad he's feeling better! Maxi does rollies too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad it sounds like he's feeling better. The worst is when they're in pain and you can't make it stop. Hopefully you can start reintroducing his regular food soon. He definitely sounds happier!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

So glad to read that Joey is feeling better!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's getting back to normal!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Have not commented so far.. am a newcomer here.. but have been following your story and am so pleased that he is coming good. I too LOVE watching my boy do his rollies outside in the grass every morning. He goes back and forth.. smiling.. eyes rolling.. but if he catches me watching him he jumps up and looks all embarassed! Lots of luck to you all.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your continued thoughts, prayers and comments. I honestly have no idea what I would have done if it wasn't for GRF, and the great friends I've met through GRF. So many questions answered, so many comforting words when I needed them. I always hear of the support from GRF but had never needed it myself until now. I can't thank each and every one of you enough. We're not done yet but I thank you thank you thank you<3


In other "only doggie people would understand news" Joey pooped!! First one in 24 hours and first solid one in… a week? It was very rubbery and mucusy but it was solid


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!

C'mon Joey!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear Joey's doing better - and you're right, only real pet people understand the value of a good poop!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Thank you everyone for your continued thoughts, prayers and comments. I honestly have no idea what I would have done if it wasn't for GRF, and the great friends I've met through GRF. So many questions answered, so many comforting words when I needed them. I always hear of the support from GRF but had never needed it myself until now. I can't thank each and every one of you enough. We're not done yet but I thank you thank you thank you<3
> 
> 
> In other "only doggie people would understand news" Joey pooped!! First one in 24 hours and first solid one in… a week? It was very rubbery and mucusy but it was solid


Jamm: You are so welcome. I've needed this forum in the past and everyone was so supportive to me, too! I am eternally grateful. So glad to hear that Joey pooped. Prayers continue!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

hubbub said:


> So glad to hear Joey's doing better - and you're right, only real pet people understand the value of a good poop!


I recently realised how unique we are in that way too! My 10 year olds twins come back from walking Buddy.. and say automatically before I even ask them "Hi mum, yes he peed, yes he pood, and yes it was a clean pick up the poo was normal!!"


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Ain't nothin like seeing a good turd..No?
Glad Joey's doing so much better.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad he is doing so well. And yes, dog owners (and mothers) understand the need for "poop talk" when dog or baby has been ill and either not going or has runny poop.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on Joey's better poop!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Friends I can't even explain how happy I am  Joey is like a whole new dog.. I think we're out of the woods… surgery wise. He is playing, standing, wagging his tail… has much more energy. Still eating small meals through out the day and has that spark back in his eye  

Hopefully today we get biopsy results…


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good to hear the update!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!! So GLAD he's on the mend!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a wonderful update! Glad to hear that he's feeling so much better!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys today and hoping you get good news


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Praying for Joey.
> 
> I just recently came across the youtube video with him getting all his tennis balls for his birthday.


Just love that video!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> I am just sick with worry. This seems never ending. He refused to eat this AM… could be cuz of him vomiting.. I forced his pain meds which he was good for and now he's sleeping.


I am just now getting back on the board to check up on Joey and catch up with things concerning him. I am so sorry you are having to go through this continued ordeal!:no:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Rollies are what I call when Joey gets sooo excited and he rolls around on either the grass, or the carpet. Kind of like zoomies but not as "sudden" Every morning after he eats he rolls around cleaning his mouth on the carpet… He also loves a good roll outside on the fresh grass


My Mercy is a rollies girl!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Friends I can't even explain how happy I am  Joey is like a whole new dog.. I think we're out of the woods… surgery wise. He is playing, standing, wagging his tail… has much more energy. Still eating small meals through out the day and has that spark back in his eye
> 
> Hopefully today we get biopsy results…


I am so glad to see that Joey is doing so much better! Hoping for favorable biopsy results.:crossfing


----------

